# Pointsetias in a tank.



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

I want to put the pointsettia (misspelled i think) in my fish tank. What I want to do is to make a rock bowllike I did for my lucky bamboo and put the plant in it. I do not think that the thing is fully aquatic that is why only the portion with the roots will be in the water. Here'smy plans: Make rock bowl up to the surface. Place nonfertilized soil in the bowl. Place plant into soil. Because the rocks ar not water proof, water will be able to go in and out, but keep fish out. I did this for the lucky bamboo. And I think that it will work for the Pointsettia. For those whom are never heard of it, it is better known as the Christmas plant. I have hasd sucess with growing these in pots.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

How much water can a poinsettia take? I'd thought it was possible to overwater them.... OK, did a Google search, and found these:

_Poinsettias require moderately moist soil. Check plants daily and water thoroughly whenever the soil feels dry to the touch. Plants in clay pots require more water, while those in plastic pots are easily overwatered. Apply water until it runs out the drainage hole. However, do not allow poinsettias to sit in standing water. If the container is wrapped with foil, remove it when watering or make a hole in it for drainage. Discard any collected water in the drainage receptacle.
http://www.ext.colostate.edu/pubs/garden/07412.html 

Water plant thoroughly when soil surface is dry to the touch. Remember to discard the excess water, never leave a Poinsettia sitting in water.
http://www.plantscaping.com/news/plant-care-tips/

Examine the soil daily and water only when it feels dry. Always water enough to soak the soil to the bottom of the pot and discard the excess water. If you don't water enough, the plant will wilt mid the lower leaves will drop. If you water too much the lower leaves will yellow and then drop.
http://www.aces.uiuc.edu/vista/html_pubs/point/point.htm

Examine the soil daily, and when the surface is dry to the touch, water the soil until it runs freely out the drainage hole in the container. The amount of water recommended in the table for use in various sized containers ensures that enough water will be applied so that some will run out the drainage hole. If a saucer is used, discard the water that collects in it. Do not leave the plant standing in water. Overly wet soil lacks sufficient air, which results in root injury.
http://ohioline.osu.edu/hyg-fact/1000/1248.html_


----------

